# Home-Cooking guide



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone. Hope you're all having a fantastic day:Sunny Smile:
Just wondering if anyone here has ever heard of Dr. Sara's HC guide - here's the link - hope it works PetMaltese | Homemade Recipes for the Maltese. I found it while surfing the net on the subject. Has anyone here ordered this recipe book and used the recipes for their pups?

I'm more and more interested in HomeCooking but of course want to see if I can pull this off on a regular basis. 

We made some chicken soup for the family yesterday and I decided to offer some to my furbaby as he wasn't really into his regular food yesterday. I gave him some shredded chicken breast and some mashed carrot (both boiled). :happy dance:Well, he went absolutely crazy, did a happy dance, and gave me a thousand puppy kisses after his lunch. When it was time for his next meal and I put down his regualr puppy food, he sniffed it a bit, sat up and started to "stare" at me like as if to say - "What?!?! Where's the good stuff you gave me before and why are we back to this?" So much for introducing slowly.
I know that with HC though you need to suplement and make sure they're getting everything they need and to be honest, that part I'm not so sure about - it seems like a lot to keep up with and a challenge to do it right. Also, my vet doesn't quite seem to be into this so I doubt I'll be getting any real good suggestions from him. 
Thanks for letting me know -


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would really like to know who Dr. Sara is and what credentials she has in pet nutrition.

Dogs nutritional needs are very complex. You must follow a recipe prepared by a veterinary nutritionist or you can do more harm than good. For example, we had a dog on another forum become hypothyroid while on a recipe prepared by a very popular holistic pet nutritionist. She then consulted a nutritionist at the vet school. It turned out that the recipe she was feeding did not meet the AAFCO standards and was lacking iodine which caused the thyroid imbalance.

Getting a complete blood chemistry done six months after switching to a homecooked diet to make sure their nutritional needs are being met is essential.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I would really like to know who Dr. Sara is and what credentials she has in pet nutrition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ThankYou:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Could you edit your post? Your questions are mixed in with my post so it is confusing. I don't think anyone will see them and I don't want words I didn't say attributed to me!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Edited. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I recommend Dr Becker's book instead: Pet Cookbook | Recipes for Dogs and Cats


----------

